# Does anyone use com wave?



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

It is an internet phone. I am having trouble letting go of my landline and thought this would be a good compromise.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Good question. We looked at it two or three years ago. At the time there were many customer complaints-one being poor customer service and the difficulty to stop the service. It could well have improved since that time. We went to cell phones. 

Cannot imagine having another land line phone...unless we lived in an area without good cell coverage. At some point we may go to internet VOIP service. Since 95 percent of our long distance is in Canada and covered by our cell plans we do not bother. We use a long distance calling card for anything outside of Canada or when we are travelling (if we cannot use Skype).


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the Ephone app on my GalaxyS4 .

Customer service can be slow but generally the connection is good and works well over 3g / 4g. For me it's outbound calls only and generally to the UK although it was very useful on a trip to Newfoundland where there was no cell service but we did have wifi. 

No monthly fees. Just top up as required.


----------

